# parrot fish problem



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

the past week my orange parrot fish has become black? whats the issue?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a "natural" color change.The parrot fish is man made(hybrid of two different species) so possiblythis is just what happens to the orange ones?Possibly breeding behavior also, but in most cases the parrots are infertile.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't know much about parrot fish except that yes they are hybrids. I do know that some fish will turn a black like that when stressed. How are your water changes?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Search black marks on parrot fish!There are a ton of links to many in similiar situation.
Most said the coloring is normal and may go away as fast as it showed up.If any other symptoms arise then a proper diagnoses should be found,but if it is just the black marks and everything else is good then I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

yeah its just the black marsk, just wanted to make sure it wasnt anything worse! change the water every 2 weeks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Make sure water quality is good and if so then read some of this(post 5 sounds informational).http://www.myaquariumclub.com/blood...d-steaks.-just-started-yeste...-11628417.html


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

on a daily basis what do you feed your parrots and how often?


----------

